# I Sometimes Think Of Stopping Brewing !



## Pumpy (5/8/09)

Maybe its the cold weather.

perhaps I have just lost interest, 

could be the time of life, 

a burner has broken ,I have to buy a new one, 

I dont even post much, 

could be the male menapause, 

I only have one beer on tap its really nice,

But perhaps I need to do someting more in life, 

sometimes I enjoy a hot Milo more .

Its depressing ,

I feel like jumping off the Sydney Harbour bridge with a sack of Grolsh bottle tied around my neck .

I see dead people .

Grumpy


----------



## Gout (5/8/09)

i have taken some time away from brewing (because i could not brew  ) and it bought it all back when i got back to aus.

its for the love of beer - not a job so brew for fun and not as a job then you should be fine.

i have 4 fermenters farting away next to me - apart from the stink each morning i love them like my own


----------



## Adamt (5/8/09)

Your time of the month, Pumpy? 

I haven't brewed for ages either, haven't drunk a lot either! I _almost_ feel like brewing again soon.


----------



## Pumpy (5/8/09)

It makes me feel a bit better that others go through quiet periods of brewing 

Pumpy


----------



## kirem (5/8/09)

I've had times like that. You need to force yourself to brew and the aromas and sense of making a special beer will bring back the passion and remind you why we brew.

OR a good mate would bluntly tell me....

HTFU and hand me some decent booze.


----------



## Damian44 (5/8/09)

Pumpy once your last keg blows and youve been down to the bottlo and you come home and try and enjoy a bottle of cardboard you paid $6 for, im sure the joys of brewing will come rushing back.


----------



## Hogan (5/8/09)

Pumpy said:


> I feel like jumping off the Sydney Harbour bridge with a sack of Grolsh bottle tied around my neck .
> 
> 
> 
> Grumpy




I've got a big rock in the backyard Pumpy. I'll bring it with me tomorrow night. I'll swap you for the grolsch bottles, they will bring 50 cents each on ebay.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Pumpy (5/8/09)

Its good you care Gout ,AdamT Kierem & Damian44 

but sometimes I enjoy a weak cup of Earl Grey Tea and an Arrowroot biscuit or an Arnotts iced Vo Vo more than beer.

pumpy


----------



## MCT (5/8/09)

Pumpy, if you don't turn up tomorrow, I am calling the police.


----------



## Pumpy (5/8/09)

Hogan said:


> I've got a big rock in the backyard Pumpy. I'll bring it with me tomorrow night. I'll swap you for the grolsch bottles, they will bring 50 cents each on ebay.
> 
> 
> Cheers, Hoges.



How can people be so unkind ( quote Kamal)

Hogan when I am having a depression anxiety attack ,you want to get rid of me quicker, so you can get your hands on my Grolsh bottles .

Pumpy


----------



## kirem (5/8/09)

Pumpy said:


> Its good you care Gout ,AdamT Kierem & Damian44
> 
> but sometimes I enjoy a weak cup of Earl Grey Tea and an Arrowroot biscuit or an Arnotts iced Vo Vo more than beer.
> 
> pumpy



well you are a bloody pohm!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Pumpy (5/8/09)

MCT said:


> Pumpy, if you don't turn up tomorrow, I am calling the police.



Thanks MCT , they may not find me at the bottom of the harbour .

I probably come if not just to see the guys , but to see the cheerful blonde ,who serves us pizza fall night for little or no tip and a lot of sexual abuse by Adrian.

I may have a warm glass of water and a piece of dried bread instead of everyones homebrew .

Pumpy


----------



## Scruffy (5/8/09)

You know what, Pumpy, we poms don't have to go through all this nonsense - we can just nip out to the pub and enj... 

...err,


oh yeah...


----------



## AndrewQLD (5/8/09)

Come on Pumpy, stiff upper lip and all that, I think I know how you feel.
A few months ago I couldn't raise the enthusiasm for brewing and actually had dry kegs for several weeks, even thought of selling my equipment, I left it in the shed and looked at it very weekend and eventually the desire to brew returned and that first Sunday morning back in the shed was really enjoyable.

I don't brew as much now and I drink a lot less but this hobby is a passion that might wax and wain but is something I think you can never really get out of your system. You'll get the urge to brew again, just be patient.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Pumpy (5/8/09)

kirem said:


> well you are a bloody pohm!
> 
> :icon_cheers:



I have been in Australia for a long time now and still get racially vilified for having a funny accent and drinking warm brown beer and whinging .

Pumpy


----------



## Gout (5/8/09)

pumpy - go and buy a hahn ice.... then spew it up..... then buy a quality beer and whinge about the price....... ponder 10 min... then brew and your will return to your normal sane self

edit: i took 3 years off due to work - and i love brewing as much or more than when i last brewed a beer...... take a rest and you will be back in the brewery when your ready - just dont sell up as you WILL be back in the brewery


----------



## MCT (5/8/09)

It's OK Pumpy, we're all sad that Kyle Sandilands' career is finished but please don't take it out on your brewing. 

Be strong mate. Mick.


----------



## Pumpy (5/8/09)

Scruffy said:


> You know what, Pumpy, we poms don't have to go through all this nonsense - we can just nip out to the pub and enj...
> 
> ...err,
> 
> ...



I miss the PuB scruffy


----------



## Steve (5/8/09)

Pumpy - PM me your address and i'll send you a box of tissues.

Not sure if your taking the piss or not but you're previous night time opening threads leads me to believe there is something behind what you are saying. I suggest taking a few months off brewing, spend a shit load on drinking normal piss and im sure you'll be tearing at the bit to brew something decent after that

Cheers
Steve

Oh.... and dont make light of depression.


----------



## Pumpy (5/8/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Come on Pumpy, stiff upper lip and all that, I think I know how you feel.
> A few months ago I couldn't raise the enthusiasm for brewing and actually had dry kegs for several weeks, even thought of selling my equipment, I left it in the shed and looked at it very weekend and eventually the desire to brew returned and that first Sunday morning back in the shed was really enjoyable.
> 
> I don't brew as much now and I drink a lot less but this hobby is a passion that might wax and wain but is something I think you can never really get out of your system. You'll get the urge to brew again, just be patient.
> ...



Maybe your right Andrew life has never been the same since Browndog set your sausages on fire at Batz birthday party breakfast

I ll not worry about it too much and perhaps the passion will return.

pumpy


----------



## TidalPete (5/8/09)

I thought along similar lines once in a while Pumpy but always rejected them when driving past the local bowling club & thinking of those poor bastards sitting around sucking on a XXXX, VB, or whatever waiting to die in Queensland's version of God's Waiting Room.
Surely I thought, there must be better ways to spend the last years of one's life & there is. :beerbang: 

It is sitting down planning a brewday (Not to belittle the actual brewday) & sucking on the past rewards of other brewdays thinking as I do so how lucky I am able to be able to brew the beer that *I * enjoy & if things ever get too depressing I plan to throw myself off the local bridge (3 metre drop) with a empty keg around my neck but that will never happen Pumpy as my fridge is always full. :lol: 

Snap out of it mate ---- Wanna spend the rest of your life sitting around a bowling club or whatever waiting, waiting, waiting? :angry: 

TP

Edit --- Apologies for missing all the posts in the 15 minutes it took me to compose this & it wasn't Browndog Pumpy as you well know.


----------



## clean brewer (5/8/09)

Not that I have been Brewing for that long, but I just brewed on Monday for the 1st time in a month and I really enjoyed it(other than the usual distractions)... It wasnt that I didnt want to brew during that time but I just had a back log of beer!!! :super: 

And I drink less during the cooler months.... :unsure: 

Now to work towards the Herms.... h34r: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## TidalPete (5/8/09)

Hogan said:


> I've got a big rock in the backyard Pumpy. I'll bring it with me tomorrow night. I'll swap you for the grolsch bottles, they will bring 50 cents each on ebay.
> 
> 
> Cheers, Hoges.



:lol: :lol: Good one Hoges. :icon_cheers: 
I knew I should have read the posts I missed whilst typing.

TP


----------



## Pumpy (5/8/09)

Steve said:


> Pumpy - PM me your address and i'll send you a box of tissues.
> 
> Not sure if your taking the piss or not but you're previous night time opening threads leads me to believe there is something behind what you are saying. I suggest taking a few months off brewing, spend a shit load on drinking normal piss and im sure you'll be tearing at the bit to brew something decent after that
> 
> ...




giving the pint of homebrew nightcap a miss tonight ,I better go to bed , Steve with a hot cup of cocoa and a hot water bottle dont worry bout the tissues .

i have a pair of hessian pyjamas they a bit rough 

but never mind ,maybe I sleep on the floor tonight

Pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (5/8/09)

TidalPete said:


> :lol: :lol: Good one Hoges. :icon_cheers:
> I knew I should have read the posts I missed whilst typing.
> 
> TP



Dont engourage him Pete.

nite nite ......................

pumpy


----------



## schooey (5/8/09)

Bleewdy 'ell, Pooompy! what's happening old son?

Nah.. don't really even need to ask... I haven't brewed anything since the night before the Sydney Pub Crawl in May... 

Lack of time over the past 6 or so months has seen me rush through some brews that have turned out shite and I just got to the point where I decided if I couldn't do it properly then I wasn't goig to brew at all... I've got 6 full cubes in the garage to ferment but I fear as soon as I put one in a fermenter, I'll be called away again....

Hopefully when things settle down the fire will come again...

Cheer up, mate, you'll be back on the horse in no time..


----------



## Steve (5/8/09)

Pumpy said:


> i have a pair of hessian pyjamas they a bit rough



Consider yourself lucky! I've only got a hessian sack to sleep in! :lol:


----------



## Franko (5/8/09)

Pumpy,

I'm coming to the rescue with the marvelous Maibock thats in the fridge.


Franko


----------



## porky (5/8/09)

sheesh....always bring up some topic or another that dosn't really mean anything.
just something to do....hey pumpy :icon_chickcheers: 

There's a tear in my beer 'cause I'm crying over you...........................not :icon_cheers:


----------



## peas_and_corn (5/8/09)

budwiser said:


> sheesh....always bring up some topic or another that dosn't really mean anything.
> just something to do....hey pumpy :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> There's a tear in my beer 'cause I'm crying over you...........................not :icon_cheers:



Sliders reference FTW

...I'm guessing it's intentional


----------



## raven19 (5/8/09)

Stay positive Pumpy, maybe have an extended break from HB'ing.

How about getting stuck into some house renovations? some fishing maybe? Anything to take your mind off it for now.

It will be warmer and summer soon - life is good.

Take care!!!


----------



## eamonnfoley (5/8/09)

Pumpy said:


> Its good you care Gout ,AdamT Kierem & Damian44
> 
> but sometimes I enjoy a weak cup of Earl Grey Tea and an Arrowroot biscuit or an Arnotts iced Vo Vo more than beer.
> 
> pumpy



probably a sign you were brewing & drinking too much? Just go with what you feel like at the moment and your beer interest will come back once you've had a rest!


----------



## Muggus (5/8/09)

Homebrewing is like any hobby really Pumpy.
You'll get to the point where things might go a bit wrong, and things might look grim, and a bit of time away from it is probably in order if that's the case. It'll do you some good, clarify the mind a bit.
And then all it takes is one sip of a nice homebrewed beer, and before you know it, the passion is back and you're back bigger and better than ever.

I've always found it rewarding brewing, and drinking, "non-beer" beverages when i'm getting over beer a bit. A trip to a few of winery cellar doors certainly takes the mind off beer, and often makes me wonder if I should reconsider my craft. 
But for what it's worth beer is not just a craft, it's a life obsession. 
Hope you get the spark back Pumpy!


----------



## Katherine (5/8/09)

Wondering why I had not seen you on board lately... come on pumpy....

maybe try running throught the wet grass bare foot.... it will waken you up...


----------



## Dunno (6/8/09)

Just come back from 6 months without brewing myself. Started a degree at the start of the year and while I was trying to slow up drinking beer to keep the brain active, managed to knock up the wife. Had things other than beer on the mind for a while and just cracked the first keg of a batch I put down a few weeks ago. After 6 months of the odd 6 pack of commercial, the smells of brew day and being able to taste the beer when have one quickly put aside thoughts of ditching the brew gear. A rest is good but I think its best not to contemplate rash behaviour too much.

Dunno


----------



## Zwickel (6/8/09)

Pumpy old mate, I feel very pity for you. Not even to like ones own homebrew anymore, seems to be a serious desease to me.

There are so many reasons in this world one could become depressed, thats a common appearence, we call that "Winter Depression", but not to like the own homebrew anymore, is really a bad thing.

But you may cure it: Just take one homebrew after another one and with each of it shout out loud: "I love it"
Youll see, after the tenth or so, the love will be reinstalled 

ahem....and if you cannot avoid jumping from the harbour bridge with a sack of Grolsch bottles tied around your neck, could you please take VB bottles instead?
The Grolsch bottles might be useful to other homebrewers, or maybe the heirs could sell them to homebrewers h34r: 

Cheers mate


----------



## Pete2501 (6/8/09)

Don't you brew with someone pumpy?


----------



## pdilley (6/8/09)

Mate, put down a Mead, stick it in the cupboard and take 6 months off. Get outside in the garden, its warming up, exercise and sun on the skin works wonders. In no time or long time you might open that cupboard and remember that Mead. One sip and we'll see you online in 2 minutes. 

Ive been away for years so no worries with cyclical nature of things in life.

Cheers,
Brewer Pete

EDIT: My other avatar is me sipping a jolly big cuo of earl gray tea


----------



## matti (6/8/09)

You are a funny one Pumpy.
Though I don't feel like stopping brewing I am finding it very difficult to find time to brew at all.
My cube is from March this year.
Maybe you need to change the way you are brewing....

On you head maybe, have fun tonight


----------



## warra48 (6/8/09)

Hang in there. You'll get thorugh it.

I go through stages like that with golf, where I feel I want to walk away from it forever in frustration, but after a month or two off, the urge to get back out there returns. 
It's the same with one of my other hobbies, building models. I might finish one or two, then walk away for 6 months, but I always return to it eventually.


----------



## yardy (6/8/09)

this is a piss take, right ?


----------



## Batz (6/8/09)

Poor Pumpy

Have a beer and start a poll mate, you'll feel better in no time....don't chuck out your gravel just yet.

Batz


----------



## yardy (6/8/09)

prozac maybe B)


----------



## Batz (6/8/09)

yardy said:


> prozac maybe B)




Or a good slap !


----------



## yardy (6/8/09)

Batz said:


> Or a good slap !




I'm thinking of stopping slapping..


----------



## Maxt (6/8/09)

I gave up brewing for a while (health reasons..intolerance to yeast and barley!). Thought I was over brewing. I even sold most of my gear.
I ended up re-investing far too much of my hard earned in Carftbrewer buying it all back.

Mantra: 
This feeling will pass. 
All is well. 
I will brew again (so long as I have not sold all my gear)
This feeling will pass. 
Ommmm


----------



## fraser_john (6/8/09)

Last year I was dying for a brewing break, was getting sick of it, my step son was living with me and drinking me out of house and home, had to brew almost every weekend just to keep it up. It was becoming a chore to brew,was no longer rewarding and I was ready to quit.

He moved out just before Christmas and I have only brewed three times since!

The forum is a place that I now rarely post to, find it more of an entertaining/disappointing read now.

I am all fired up now though, all my kegs are all-but empty, I have had some good chats with some other brewers and have just played around with my brewery changing the layout and control system.

The break has done me well.

Down tools for a couple of months Pumpy, it will draw you back in when you are ready.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/8/09)

I too have breaks in my brewing, sometimes I just dont get the time, sometimes I could not be bothered, but it passes, and I enjoy it when I get to crack open a nice bottle of brew...


----------



## reg (6/8/09)

HTFU and get on with it


----------



## Darren (6/8/09)

Hey pumpy mate,

I had a hiatus of more than a year. Just couldn't be fucked brewing. Made my first batch a month ago and found it quite relaxing and enjoyable.

cheers

Darren


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/8/09)

Batz said:


> Or a good slap !


And a good kick in the nuts (metaphorically), worked for me.Stopped me thinking about shite that didn't really matter !
Brew and take no prisoners :lol: I am going to donate 90 gms of the hop of your choice that is on my site to get your sorry ass brewing again.  
GB


----------



## Bribie G (6/8/09)

Could be mid life crisis. I had my mid life crisis when I was 43 and got into a defacto relationship with a 23 yo babe (she left me for an older man) then had my male menopause when I was 49 and met SWMBO who is almost old enough legally to be my mum.  At those stages in life it's easy to wallow in "I'm so confused", "why me?", "what's it all about?"

However a man has to have a hobby or interest or obsession that centres him, and I find that brewing and my forum and club hits that spot. There's an organisation called 'Mens Sheds' where guys meet up and do craft things and get themselves centred again. In many ways home brew is my mens shed, with fond affection to Braufrau, Katie and Mel of course :wub:


----------



## Batz (6/8/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> And a good kick in the nuts (metaphorically), worked for me.Stopped me thinking about shite that didn't really matter !
> Brew and take no prisoners :lol: I am going to donate 90 gms of the hop of your choice that is on my site to get your sorry ass brewing again.
> GB




There ya go Pumpy ! Can't ask for more than that.

NOW GET YA SHIT TOGETHER MAN !

Batz


----------



## johnno (6/8/09)

Batz said:


> Or a good slap !



A slap with one of these so hard it breaks the inner pack will snap you out of it.  :lol:


----------



## elec (6/8/09)

BribieG said:


> Could be mid life crisis. I had my mid life crisis when I was 43 and got into a defacto relationship with a 23 yo babe (she left me for an older man) then had my male menopause when I was 49 and met SWMBO who is almost old enough legally to be my mum.  At those stages in life it's easy to wallow in "I'm so confused", "why me?", "what's it all about?"
> 
> However a man has to have a hobby or interest or obsession that centres him, and I find that brewing and my forum and club hits that spot. There's an organisation called 'Mens Sheds' where guys meet up and do craft things and get themselves centred again. In many ways home brew is my mens shed, with fond affection to Braufrau, Katie and Mel of course :wub:




I reckon I touched on a mid life crisis last year when I turned 40 and found grey in my beard for the first time. SWMBO (#2) asked what the remedy would be. I replied maybe buy a Harley, or, take up beer brewing again and run more pigdogs.

The Harley may have been cheaper and better for my health.......

Regards


----------



## Darren (6/8/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> And a good kick in the nuts (metaphorically), worked for me.Stopped me thinking about shite that didn't really matter !
> Brew and take no prisoners :lol: I am going to donate 90 gms of the hop of your choice that is on my site to get your sorry ass brewing again.
> GB




Hey GB,

I dont feel like brewing anymore either  

cheers

Darren


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (6/8/09)

Darren said:


> Hey GB,
> 
> I dont feel like brewing anymore either
> 
> ...


Beat me to it...


----------



## Renegade (6/8/09)

_..and all of a sudden, as if driven by some unknown force, the entire AHB community doesn't feel like brewing._

GB, Best you get in touch with Ellerslie and have them arrange a *really big* truck for your next hops delivery :lol:


----------



## marksfish (6/8/09)

drink a six pack of carlton cold and you will be back planning a brew-day before you can say megashite


----------



## komodo (6/8/09)

Mate I'm going through a bit of it myself at the moment. (not just brewing related)

I work in a family business so a career change isnt on the cards. Over all im happy with my career just not happy with where i am in my career just at the moment (probably be in this rut for another 2 years unfortunately)

My partner has recently had an almighty blew with her family and as such they wont speak to her and thats causing issues for us as a couple and between us. 

We want to get married but cant afford to and now because of the crap with her family we are concidering eloping but dont really have the cash to do that. My parents will lend us the cash but that causes friction between my partner and I because she feels that its unfair that my family is willing to always help us out and wont have it that my family is "our" family.

We're in the middle of home renovation and shit just seems to be continually going wrong. The dog has eatten all the window frames. I dug up the back yard to replace all my storm water pipes cost me a few grand but i got the water tank going (its a "wet" or flooded system) it laster a few weeks but now its pring a leak so i have a 9000L water tank with about 1500L in it and a back yard thats replicating a swamp.

I had a new fence made and installed. All steel with welded mesh inserts. But to get the 1.5tonne excavator in to dig the back yard the fence had to be pulled out.

I had foxtel installed but the installer did an average (at best) job and left the cables exposed which the dog then distroyed.

The dog has this week has gotten under the house and distroyed all the ducting for all the ducted heating.

To top it off my lady has recently developed "lady" problems with her lady bits which is causing her a bit of stress (which I actually believe is caused by the stress with her family stuff)

I've just been hit with the info that I have to buy my company car off the company in march (i know its a while off but I thought it was march 2011 i had to buy it so im a little screwed financially) if i want to keep it. Now the whole reason I requested the company vehicle I currently drive is so that I could buy it out at the end of the lease to tour australia in it with my partner and eventual rug rats.
Plus with the blew my partner has had with her family (whom she used to work for) means that she has lost her car so I need to buy another car.

So i guess for me I'm at where your at with brewing with my house and life in general at the moment.

All I can do is cop it on the chin and hope that my luck changes soon and think about the fact that it could be worse. At least i've got a roof over my head and both myself and my partner have our health and a reasonably good lifestyle over all.


----------



## Pumpy (6/8/09)

just went to the Monthly brewers meet tonight and was inspired by all the guys ,plus all the guys on the forum, i must make mention to you guys during my time of need . 

thanks heaps pumpy 

Thanks again 
Gout
Adamt
Kierem
Damien44
Hogan 
MCT
Scruffy 
Andrew QLD
Steve
Tidal Pete
clean brewer 
Franko
budweiser 
Peas & Korn
raven19
foles
Muggus
katie
Dunno
Zwickle
Pete2501
Brewer Pete
matti
warra48
yardy
Batz
Maxt
Frazer John
Duc Stu
reg
DARREN
briebyG
Johhno
elec
Johhny Anchovi
Renegade
makfish
Komodo


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/8/09)

Good...


Now all you need to do is slap your nuts on a yeast pack, HTFU and have a good pint of Bitter


----------



## seravitae (6/8/09)

"live never puts more on your plate than you can handle"... might not feel like it sometimes but its true... got me though rough times.

took a massive break from brewing due to lack of interest. its normal. pumpy, change is inevitable.. if you feel depressed/upset because of your apparent disinterest in brewing, it seems generally like a 'signal' that you're "losing" something.. in which case its probably a good gentle reminder to expand your interests so that as you naturally ebb and flow from ideas and hobbies you never feel like you've lost anything.

ain't been brewing much.. bought a full quad keg setup and bits for a full HERMS build in like, february or something.. it's still not usable, thanks to uni (it's like working, except you pay for it!) 60+ hours a week... but i'll get there, just like i'm sure you'll have your time away from the brewery and come back to it... or alternatively find a new hobby interest that you are passionate about.

edit: posted after you did! (the good concepts still apply, but maybe the tense is now wrong..)


----------



## jayse (6/8/09)

Pumpy said:


> snipped>
> 
> sometimes I enjoy a hot Milo more .



I didn't get mentioned on your list so I am off to make a hot milo myself and think about my future, hot milk and milo :super:


----------



## Pumpy (6/8/09)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Good...
> 
> 
> Now all you need to do is slap your nuts on a yeast pack, HTFU and have a good pint of Bitter


----------



## Cocko (6/8/09)

Read this:

View attachment 29487


----------



## schooey (6/8/09)

Pumpy said:


> just went to the Monthly brewers meet tonight and was inspired by all the guys ,plus all the guys on the forum, i must make mention to you guys during my time of need .
> 
> thanks heaps pumpy
> 
> ...





Now I feel worse...


----------



## jayse (6/8/09)

I need lots of practice


----------



## Cocko (6/8/09)

jayse said:


> I need lots of practice



I need lots of beer!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/8/09)

Pumpy said:


> just went to the Monthly brewers meet tonight and was inspired by all the guys ,plus all the guys on the forum, i must make mention to you guys during my time of need .
> 
> thanks heaps pumpy
> 
> ...


I didnt get a mention,so you can get back to being depressed.Black Betty is watching.
GB


----------



## Renegade (7/8/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I didnt get a mention,so you can get back to being depressed.Black Betty is watching.
> GB



Does he still get the hops ? :lol: 

Komodo, if you want to talk about stuff without inhibition, don't hesitate to PM me. Sometimes it's good to get stuff off your chest/shoulders. Being that we don't know each other from a bar of soap, I can be impartial, but understanding. Also often verbose. Perhaps we can be each other's counsellers. There's still enough hippie idealism in my soul to both destroy me and yet qualify me as a card-carrying alternative-man-psychologist in equal measures. 

Pumpy, same deal. But I will mirror what has been said, and hope you ain't taking the piss. 

Cheers, 

Stu


----------



## Pumpy (7/8/09)

just went to the Monthly brewers meet tonight and was inspired by all the guys ,plus all the guys on the forum, i must make mention to you guys during my time of need . 

thanks heaps pumpy 

Updated thaks list did not mean to forget anyone 

Thanks again 
Gout
Adamt
Kierem
Damien44
Hogan 
MCT
Scruffy 
Andrew QLD
Steve
Tidal Pete
clean brewer 
Franko
budweiser 
Peas & Korn
raven19
foles
Muggus
katie
Dunno
Zwickle
Pete2501
Brewer Pete
matti
warra48
yardy
Batz
Maxt
Frazer John
Duc Stu
reg
DARREN
briebyG
Johhno
elec
Johhny Anchovi
Renegade
makfish
Komodo
Schooey 
Gryphon Brewing
Renegade


----------



## Henno (7/8/09)

I didn't respond to this pumpy coz I honestly thought you were trolling. If you were you should win an award for troller of the century.

I am a bit up and down with everything I do, brewing especially. I think though that sometimes there are very good health reasons for me personally to slow down the drinking. 

I'm carrying a few extra kilos so have problems getting back on a shortboard. Went and bought a 9'6'' mal, problem solved. That sport is dependant at what mother nature chucks at me though. As is my other love, fishing. That's something I walked away from for about 10 years while I was chasing a chopper pilot's job, never happened. When I moved up here the wind blew so bloody hard that no fishing could be done which got me into brewing.

Get another hobby as a back up Pumpy. Maybe one that involves getting out and getting the blood going. Your a pom, indoor cricket maybe!

Here's my take on it. If you don't feel like brewing for a while it may be because your body doesn't feel like drinking so don't do it. All the knobs on here telling you to HTFU can go and sod off. It's a hobby, it's not compulsory. B) 


If I find out that you are sitting at home pissing yourself coz this thread was actually a big troll you should probably avoid actually ever meeting me though! :angry:


----------



## Cracka (7/8/09)

Pumpy said:


> just went to the Monthly brewers meet tonight and was inspired by all the guys ,plus all the guys on the forum, i must make mention to you guys during my time of need .
> 
> thanks heaps pumpy
> 
> ...




I'm looking. 



Must be a typo :huh:


----------



## komodo (7/8/09)

Renegade said:


> Komodo, if you want to talk about stuff without inhibition, don't hesitate to PM me.



Shes right cobber. Thanks for the offer all the same. You're right sometimes just getting it off your chest for someone else to hear is all you need - and I gotta admit I actually woke up this morning feeling a bit more chipper after posting that last night.

Like the others have said depression, anxiety etc are no laughing matter. Don't get me wrong I'm the first one to say buck up charlie and get one with it. But depression and related conditions are real and something blokes in particular are a bit prone to ignore. 
I guess to a certain extent as a bloke if one of your mates tells you they are suffering depression you dont really know what to do and thats really why most of us go "dont worry - lets head to the pub and forget about it"
In a way I think its "almost" harder to be that person in many cases than to be the person suffering depression (once they have worked out, or been told, whats wrong).

Thankfully there is seemingly more help available these days than in past times - but help is only good if you take it.
Also if you think a freind has depression seeking advice from some of these aid services is good to for helping you deal with / help someone suffering diagnosed or undiagnosed depression.

I've actually done a fair bit of events work with a freind who does a lot of stuff with SANE and Beyond Blue etc. after she had a breakdown overseas backpacking. Its amazing how a minor case of the blues can quickly develop into full blown depression &/or other "mental illness" if you don't "snap out of it" soon enough.

Any way i'll jump off my soap box now.

Good to hear your feeling a bit better about it all Pumpy!


----------



## Doogiechap (7/8/09)

Chuffed to hear that there is a bit of a positive swing on things for you Pump and Komodo.
It's good to 'air' our feelings once and awhile.
I've gotta say Pumpy the forum would be a lonlier place without you.
What would we do without your poetry ??


Why we would all feel sad.

I mean it would be bad.

If AHB's poet 

Wasn't making a go of it...

Without the gravel

Our mirth would unravel.

We would Miss you Pumpy !

Our Mash would be lumpy.

Don't go mate

Just have a wait.

Soon you will see 

That brewing is meant to beeeeeeee.


h34r:


----------



## skippy (7/8/09)

Komodo said:


> Mate I'm going through a bit of it myself at the moment. (not just brewing related)
> 
> I work in a family business so a career change isnt on the cards. Over all im happy with my career just not happy with where i am in my career just at the moment (probably be in this rut for another 2 years unfortunately)
> 
> ...




f**** me! hope it all works itself out


----------



## 3G (7/8/09)

Hope you have some better luck Komodo.

Chill out for a bit Pumpy and drinking commercial beer will get you brewing again. I may have 5 months off brewing then pump out 4 or 5 double batches in a month!

Henno, sorry to hear you had to get a mal. im thinking of a fish to help my unfit self get into a few more.


----------



## flattop (7/8/09)

I must admit, the problem for me is to find 3-5 hours for the mashing and cleanup, pitching and bottling is not too bad. ATM i seem to only find one sat or sun morning every 6 weeks for brewing. That's a problem for me because supply can't meet demand, i'm putting out a brew every 2 months and drinking a brew a month.... part of my problem is also deciding what to brew and getting the ingredients crushed in time. I've had the odd occasion when i could have brewed but didn't have the grain.
Anyhow i bought a motorbike to cater for my mid life crisis and i still need to work on the house and spend time with the kids so it's a bitza affair...
I hope as the weather improves i may be able to brew on the terrace and paint the window frames at the same time 
I think they will need at least 20 coats of paint!

Brewing is something i do because i like the result rather than the process, which differs from a lot of people here. Many here like the process as much as the result.


----------



## rackemup (7/8/09)

Pumpy said:


> Maybe its the cold weather.
> 
> perhaps I have just lost interest,
> 
> ...



Get rid of that photo of the empty glass on the bottom of your page. Either take it away or replace it with a glass full of beer. I believe this could be the problem. No worries.


----------



## Doc (7/8/09)

You are just missing some inspiration.
Go out and try some beers. Do some beer travel. 
Find something that inspires you to brew and you'll be back.

Doc

PS: Got inspired by India Black Ales in the USA last week.


----------



## marlow_coates (7/8/09)

Reading this thread over the last day or two has been depressing to say the least.
Good to see how much support is thrown your way though.
Didn't want to write anything because I didn't have any good advice, but doing some reading today helped.

Have you read 'Radical Brewing' by Randy Mosher? Given you appear to be quite an experienced brewer you may well have done so. If not I suggest you get a copy and have a read. Interesting to say the least. The variety of brews you can make, if you let go of German Purity laws in amazing. 
May inspire you to try some new things.

The other bit of advice is, that if this is a serious thread, and you really are very depressed, go and see your GP. Simple steps like talking through whats going on, seeing a counsellor (spelling?), or a period of time on antidepressants, can really help.

Good luck with it all.

Marlow


----------



## Barry (7/8/09)

Good Day Pumpy
If you feel so down re brewing then:
1. come and have a few craft beers with me
2. come and have a few home brews with me
3. come and brew a few beers with me (usually start at 6 am with primative equipment but can change the the starting time but not the process)
I rather meet you than miss you Pumpy so brew strong.
PS. We on the same train line.


----------



## Renegade (8/8/09)

Doc said:


> Go out and try some beers. Do some beer travel.




One could go searching India for an IPA ! 

Good Luck. To all !


----------



## troopa (8/8/09)

Bloody brilliant idea Renegade .. shame its all brewed by fosters now LOL 

Tom


----------



## thylacine (8/8/09)

Pumpy said:


> "...perhaps I have just lost interest..."
> 
> Renewal of interest perhaps via the challenge of brewing the sixty-five beer styles described on the "Periodic Table Of Beer Styles"?
> 
> http://www.dons.net.au/albums/Misc/BeerPeriodicTable.jpg


----------



## Mantis (8/8/09)

Find another hobby maybe. I have gotten into keeping tropical fish and breeding them.
So I have plenty to do while waiting for the 90min mash or the boil by doing tank water changes etc etc
I was getting bored with brew days before this as I had nothing to do while waiting. 
The vegie patch is a rewarding hobby as well


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/8/09)

Get your end away pumpy... Always makes me feel like a beer. :icon_chickcheers: 

Warren -


----------



## flattop (8/8/09)

I brewed today, mashed at 7am then had to go out, got back at 9.15, pulled out the biab full of grain, stuff the efficiency, then i had to go out for 2 hours again, so i turned the urn off, went out came back, went out again, came back, finally got to turn the urn on at 5pm to start the boil and hop additions...started the bbq at 6.15 the urn was close to boiling threw on the meat and the hops at about the same time, i finished the 15 min addition and whirfloc before the meat was ready... we sat down to eat and then i cubed and cleaned the urn..... it's 8pm and i just sat down for the first time since i stood up at 6.45 except for driving in the car. 
I'm knackered... I only took one SG reading and was off target and couldn't give a stuff....
I think i'm just too damn busy to make beer, i love what i make, it SH*%s all over K&K but AG is so time consuming... and i don't enjoy the process, it's just another thing that i need to finish during the day. We even got a cleaner in so we would have more free time on weekends, but with 3 kids and a house that needs work and my missus needing help writing reports for her new job, juggling school, after school care etc etc it seems that hobbies are for ppl with time to kill....

Oh and for the record i got my end away somewhere between 5.30 and 6.30am, it doesn't make me want to brew more, just drink more!


----------



## Henno (8/8/09)

Renegade said:


> One could go searching India for an IPA !


Wow, had forgotten this story. I actually travelled a bit in India about 10 years ago when I was still a megaswill drinker. As it is mostly a Hindu country and I was travelling with Hare krsnas it was a bit of a dry trip. I got to one hot dusty town in the middle of nowhere (was searching for clothes/beads/incense for my then chain of hippy shops) and could stand it no more. I got a few bottles from a street vendour guy with no labels. Very strange taste, got me a bit pissed but the next morning OH MY GOD! The headache was unbelievable.

I tell my hare mate and he bursts out laughing. He tells me they sell bugger all beer in these holy towns, before you burst out laughing and say bullshit they drink a lot of bhang lassis, google that one. As a result of lack of knowledge or whatever the preferred preservative is formaldehyde. Great for preserving bodies, not so good for the hangovers apparently. 

My honest opinion is IPA is a style that maybe left India when the British did. Stand to be corrected. 

There you go Pumpy, that should have given you a giggle!


----------



## Batz (8/8/09)

Henno said:


> Wow, had forgotten this story. I actually travelled a bit in India about 10 years ago when I was still a megaswill drinker. As it is mostly a Hindu country and I was travelling with Hare krsnas it was a bit of a dry trip. I got to one hot dusty town in the middle of nowhere (was searching for clothes/beads/incense for my then chain of hippy shops) and could stand it no more. I got a few bottles from a street vendour guy with no labels. Very strange taste, got me a bit pissed but the next morning OH MY GOD! The headache was unbelievable.
> 
> I tell my hare mate and he bursts out laughing. He tells me they sell bugger all beer in these holy towns, before you burst out laughing and say bullshit they drink a lot of bhang lassis, google that one. As a result of lack of knowledge or whatever the preferred preservative is formaldehyde. Great for preserving bodies, not so good for the hangovers apparently.
> 
> ...





I wonder? The wife and I were traveling Yugoslavia perhaps 15 years ago and came across some old ladies selling home brew port. It was in large coke, glass bottles and cost us 20c or so per bottle.
We grabbed a few and took them back to our yacht. I don't think I have ever been so drunk or so ill the next day, it took me a couple of days before I could open my eyes in the daylight. It felt like someone had my brain in a blender.

Never, never again...don't know what those old ladies had in that port but it was poison.

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (8/8/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Get your end away pumpy... Always makes me feel like a beer. :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Warren -




Your just old and depressed, ya git. If you were young you would have had a wank and been over it in 10 min. Build a bridge and brew some piss ya silly old tossal.

Screwy


----------



## Henno (8/8/09)

Screwtop said:


> Your just old and depressed, ya git. If you were young you would have had a wank and been over it in 10 min. Build a bridge and brew some piss ya silly old tossal.
> 
> Screwy



says the youngest bloke on the forum.....


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/8/09)

Screwtop said:


> If you were young you would have had a wank and been over it in 10 min



Being too generous with that zero on the end screwy.  

Warren -


----------



## Katherine (10/8/09)

Doc said:


> You are just missing some inspiration.
> Go out and try some beers. Do some beer travel.
> Find something that inspires you to brew and you'll be back.
> 
> ...



tell us more.... Black IPA?


----------



## sqyre (10/8/09)

I didn't bother checking through the 10 pages leading up to here But just in case someone forgot to pass it on...
There is an Old Case Swap saying that pretty much sums up this Problem...

Pumpy..... . . . . .HTFU!  

Sqyre... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fents (10/8/09)

why not just brew FWK's or those ESB 3KG tins for a bit till you get bitten by the bug again.


----------

